# Ross Cardiac????



## jswidan (Jan 1, 2009)

Curious of experience's with this bow...What have you heard or if you have or had one what did you think?


----------



## bponb (Jul 28, 2003)

*cardiac*

One of the smoothest and easiest drawing bows on the market. I have an 07 Cardiac 33 and I love it. You will be amazed at how easy this bow is to draw and hold. Being one cam they are also easy to tune. Dead quiet and little to no vibration upon release.

Don't believe you will be dissapointed at all with a Cardiac.


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

Compared to the Carnivore it is abit smoother, but I actually preferd the Carnivore.. The Krank smooths out the draw cycle on an otherwize very agressive bow. We orderd a ton of them this weekend at ATA as I got a chance to talk to the engineer for about an hour and went over all the design features. There is alot more in these bows than it looks! Alot will depend on how you use it. IMO, the Carinvore is more of a hunting bow than the Cardiac.

Wyvern


----------



## robinhood11 (Jan 7, 2006)

I had an 07 cardiac and loved the bow it was a good shooter and very smooth.


----------



## jswidan (Jan 1, 2009)

*thanks for the help*

3 for 3 ain't bad, I guess I made the right choice...thank you for helping me out here guys!


----------



## nogg (Sep 2, 2006)

Wyvern Crossbow,do you know who the engineer was?I am a fan of the ''old'' Ross bows and have been wondering what Andy Ross' role is now.I am not even sure he was engineer of his bows.Just would like to know what you know.Do not mean to hijack this thread,this is it,I am done.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Awesome bow. I had an 07, took a nice buck and sold it here, in my typical fashion. Missed it so much I replaced it with another. More bows have come and gone, but the Cardiac will always stay. it is a great hunting bow, smooth, whisper quiet, and plenty fast.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

i have owned 2 and still 1 there great smooth, fast ! im sure you'll enjoy!!


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

*1c4:5*

I am currently shooting 07 33" 60 lb. cardiac. The best bow that I have ever owned. Went to buy a new bow last year. Shot a Matthews, Whisper Creek, And yes a Bowtech, and a few others. Came home empty handed. Still shooting the Ross and probably will never depart from it.


----------



## Late-Bloomer (Jan 11, 2009)

I just bought a couple 2007 Ross CARDIACS for me and my son...We haven't got it yet in hand but we are looking forward to it!!!

We're new bowhunters and we'll be hunting with these set at 55 lbs...

I'm interested in also hearing what other owners have to say!!!

Thanks!


----------



## muzzyslinger_6 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Ross Cardiac*

I just received my Cardiac 331 a few days before I deployed to Afghanistan. I took it to our local outfitter and set up a peep and kisser button, I got home switched my sights that was on an old PSE Nova and was REALLY REALLY Suprised when I hit the 12 ring without any adjustments!! Never again will I shoot a diffrent bow!! Stick with ROSS!!
Pick N Stick!
huntwithross.com


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

I've owned 2 Ross'..06 CR334 and a Cardiac..Never in my 22 years of archery have i ever put on my accessories and went out and just started getting bullet holes thru paper..These bows are the easiest bows to tune and shoot, it's rediculous! Super fast, no! Hunting fast, yes!
As they say, this bow will hunt!!!


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

Super quiet, smooth shooting, non-over priced bow. I shot it side by side with the $200 more alpha max this weekend and I wouldn't have bought the alpha over the carnivore for a second. The Cardiac is just as smooth and just as good as the Carnivore in my opinion.


----------



## Lance3.1R (Apr 6, 2005)

I bought my first ross bow this yr its an 09 carnivore,smooth and reasonably fast hunting setup 299 fps. I am looking at another ross right now! maybe 2 ross bows in the house.
Lance


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i just picked up a 2008 CR331 this year
70#, 30", 390 gr. arrow = 292 fps


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

I currently shoot a 2008 Cardiac and a Ross CR337.
Both great shooting bows. You won't be dissapointed.:darkbeer:


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

I shoot a ross cardiac for 3d,with such a short draw length i am still shooting almost 300 fps, I hunt with another which dosent get the best amount of speed due to my heavy arrows, but I would not pick any other bow over my cardiacs! My dad shoots a CR334 and my girlfriend also shoots a ross cardiac. with all my family we have a total of 6 cardiacs.


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

i just purchased two Cardiacs from Dhattok on here, and they are sweet shooting bows, smooth great choice 350 NIB, then i was at L.L.Bean last week and they offered me a CR331 that had new winners choice strings on for $100, i asked whats up with it and they said it ate a string set so they replaced the strings and cables and they was taking it to the employee store but if i wanted it, i could have it, so ya


----------

